# Ok the low fuel light and warning came on



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

First tank of fuel so be gentle it came on at 65 miles to 0 how low or how much past 0 have you all safely gone I am planing on making to work (50 miles) before tanking up I know my other cars on how far I can safely stretch it but not this one yet 


Thanks


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

if your low light came on at 65 I would say that you should get an easy 50 more , BUT , I get nervous after driving about 30 miles with it on.. I hate running out of fuel


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Yea on my subaru I know 25 miles after light on is pushing it on the van it's the same but I will learn in time with this one but I don't to over shoot lol


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

I believe when it gets to around 20 miles left it switches the display to "LOW", leaving you to guess (and pray). In any case, running out of fuel isn't something you want to do in this car... it'll go into "Reduced Engine Power" mode and you'll either need to pull the negative battery terminal to reset the ECU, or have your dealer reset it for you. Not even kidding.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/27-fuel-economy/13253-gas-story.html
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/42689-reduced-engine-power-after-ran-out-gas.html


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Lol I think it's silly to keep driving much further with the low fuel light on. On a road trip, I stop at the next Shell station I get to when it comes on. Unless there isn't one for many miles

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

I never let mine go below a quarter tank. If I am on a long trip I will let it go a little lower but that is it. Running a diesel out of fuel will cause many headaches.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Add to that, if you run a diesel out of fuel it is a ROYAL PITA to purge the air out of the system.

Really, why run the tank below a quarter.....all you are doing is reducing the cool fuel available to keep the pump from running hot.......yes it is designed around the occasion but not with any frequancy.

Rob


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

jandree22 said:


> I believe when it gets to around 20 miles left it switches the display to "LOW", leaving you to guess (and pray). In any case, running out of fuel isn't something you want to do in this car... it'll go into "Reduced Engine Power" mode and you'll either need to pull the negative battery terminal to reset the ECU, or have your dealer reset it for you. Not even kidding.
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/27-fuel-economy/13253-gas-story.html
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/42689-reduced-engine-power-after-ran-out-gas.html


Does this also apply to the diesel Powertrain of the OP?


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Tomko said:


> Does this also apply to the diesel Powertrain of the OP?


Do you know of a reason it wouldn't? No reports here (yet) but happened to this fella in a GM Duramax diesel. In any case, doesn't change the fact that it's not exactly a wise pursuit.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

ok so i filled up didnt want to chance it and the LOW FUEL came on at 65 miles


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

How much fuel does the cruze hold when the low fuel light comes on?


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

well it said i used 14 gallons and the cap in the book says 15.9 before you are topping it off


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

That 15.9 capacity is for a new, empty tank.
15.9 gallons are not available......15 at best and .9 is running away from the pickup every time you start,turn, stop.....odds are IMO, maybe 14.5 available as a WAG.

So, how much fuel did it take when you filled it?

Rob


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

It clicked at 14.039 I then added till I hit 15.799 I think I could have hit 16 if I really tried


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow!
I think you may have been close to walking.

IMO you will be doing yourself and the car a favor by avoiding operating with so little fuel.

Myself, I get queasy at the last quarter marker.....I prefer a large 'buffer zone' in case I get tangled up in a long tie up.

So much for volume......how many miles did you pull?

Rob


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I have put 17 gallons in on multiple occasions as have others. I have safely driven 50 highway miles or more with the low fuel light on.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I've had the light come on once. Over the next 20 miles, all I did was look at my fuel gauge. Not fun. I won't be doing that again


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Running out of fuel on a diesel use to be nightmare getting the fuel system bled because the old school diesels used engine driven mechanical feed pumps. The fuel tank is in the back and the pump is in the front and the fuel line is full off air. Todays diesels use electric boost pumps in the fuel tank so it pushs fuel through to the high pressure pump and it starts fairly easy. Still no fun running out of fuel. I say you can safely go 30 to 40 miles with the low fuel warning but I dont mess around anymore. Too old and ugly for that stuff.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

On my Eco the light comes on at between 60-70 miles BUT I know that there is still 2 to 2-1/2 gallons in the tank. I would feel safe driving another 80 miles (if I had to) but have driven just over 50 and still only filled up with 11.6 gals.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Yea right before the light came on it had 65 miles then when the light it switched to LOW FUEL I want to learn over time in case I am on the road I know when to sweat and when to say I'm fine to the next station


----------



## TheDog (Mar 27, 2014)

I too am curious what the useful range is when the DTE display says 'low'. On my 2010 Malibu, the fuel low message comes on when there are (not kidding) about 4 gallons of gas left in the tank. That's enough for a solid hour of interstate speed driving and still I rarely get more than 14.5 gallons into the 16.5 gallon tank. I suspect the Cruze CTD is similar but it is trickier with foamy diesel which can be under of overfilled with a lot more variation.

As for buying fuel when it gets down to 1/4 tank, that's really a little extreme. That means you are buying fuel when you have 150-200 miles of range left... A lot of econo cars with 12 or 13 gallon tanks barely get 300 miles from a FULL tank. In the 20 years I've been driving I have never ever run out of fuel and I've always been of the run it till it's almost empty persuasion. Obviously when I'm driving through very unfamiliar territory or in the middle of the night I err on the side of caution but over the years I spent a lot less time farting around fueling than other people who drive the same number of miles. Plus if you are using a grocery store discount that uses points us for fuel discounts, the points used are the same for 5 gallons of fuel as for 15 so might as well try to get the most out of them.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

mr overkill said:


> ok so i filled up didnt want to chance it and the LOW FUEL came on at 65 miles


Curious, when your "LOW FUEL" came on at 65 miles, did it still show a numeric range left? What I was referring to is that it will first give me a LOW FUEL warning around 60-65 miles left, but still shows range through the 50/40/30 miles left range. Once it gets down to about 20 miles left, it no longer shows a number... only "LOW".


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Nope went from 65 miles to LOW FUEL. Even the smart phone app did the same


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Robby said:


> Wow!
> I think you may have been close to walking.


Nah. Nobody seems to know why, but for some reason the diesel easily holds 16+ gallons. I put nearly 16 in without even trying too hard after just barely hitting the low fuel light. Lots of diesel guys on here are able to squeeze in close to 18 gallons.

On my gasser, I know it could go probably 50+ miles on a low fuel light. I rarely ever put in more than 13 gallons despite hitting the low fuel light several times.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I take it this is diesel section(app and recent posts search) there was 2 warnings for us gassers. 1st one was depending on your mpg. For me it was between 68 and 44 the 1 at light would come on. Then low warning would replaces miles till empty around 38 to 50 miles left. OnStar seems to mirror this plus or minus a mile. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

PanJet said:


> Nah. Nobody seems to know why, but for some reason the diesel easily holds 16+ gallons. I put nearly 16 in without even trying too hard after just barely hitting the low fuel light. Lots of diesel guys on here are able to squeeze in close to 18 gallons.
> 
> On my gasser, I know it could go probably 50+ miles on a low fuel light. I rarely ever put in more than 13 gallons despite hitting the low fuel light several times.


I may be completely wrong here, but everyone keeps saying that the diesel can hold more fuel than what it's rated for (I'm not in disagreement). With that being said, I don't feel like that plays any role in how many miles you have left in the tank after the fuel light comes on. The reason I say this is because when I top off, my fuel gauge is buried at "F" for about 150 miles before it starts to move. To me, that's the extra fuel. Once you're on "E", pretty much everyone will have the same amount of fuel in the tank, even if you fueled up to max. cap. It really is just a matter of someone who is willing to run out of fuel (not me), logging how many miles they went before they sputtered and died and then coming back and reporting to us. Any takers


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

LOL the people who ran out have red HyperFailer badges in their sig. They will be able to get you in that direction.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> I may be completely wrong here, but everyone keeps saying that the diesel can hold more fuel than what it's rated for (I'm not in disagreement). With that being said, I don't feel like that plays any role in how many miles you have left in the tank after the fuel light comes on. The reason I say this is because when I top off, my fuel gauge is buried at "F" for about 150 miles before it starts to move. To me, that's the extra fuel. Once you're on "E", pretty much everyone will have the same amount of fuel in the tank, even if you fueled up to max. cap. It really is just a matter of someone who is willing to run out of fuel (not me), logging how many miles they went before they sputtered and died and then coming back and reporting to us. Any takers


I know what you're saying, but this is my method:

I know I'm safe until the low fuel light (DIC warning in the Cruze) comes on. When I'm unfamiliar with the car, to me that's an immediate fill-up warning. 

When I fill up having just hit the low-fuel warning I watch how much fuel I put in. With every car I've owned until the diesel, fill to top-off from low-fuel warning has been 2+ gallons from the tank capacity. With my gas Cruze 2LT with a 15.6 gallon tank, filling up from low-fuel warning to top-off was rarely more than 13 gallons. In my Subaru with a 16.9 gallon tank, from low-fuel to top-off has rarely ever been more than 14 gallons. With both cars, even figuring in unusable fuel, I know that in a pinch I easily have at least another gallon of fuel once the low fuel light comes on.

With the diesel, using the same test, the one time I hit the low-fuel light, I put in 15 gallons before the nozzle clicked off, and topping it off brought it to 16 gallons without trying too hard. So of course I'll be more careful with the diesel (not that I usually try to run it dry anyway), but it does seem that this tank holds more fuel using this non-scientific test assuming the low-fuel light comes on at roughly the same remaining fuel point.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

PanJet said:


> I know what you're saying, but this is my method:
> 
> I know I'm safe until the low fuel light (DIC warning in the Cruze) comes on. When I'm unfamiliar with the car, to me that's an immediate fill-up warning.
> 
> ...


OnStar app says I have 1 gall left with 70 or so miles to go before I get the 1st warning. Then it starts showing brown shaded area for the bar graph once you get the Low miles to empty mark.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

My app just goes to low on fuel gallons and range


----------



## ehousel (Nov 1, 2013)

i wouldnt run it below a 1/4 tank gm is notorious for bad fuel pumps i replaced alot of sending units in gm. 1 or 2 in toyotas. some fuel pumps overheat faster than others i would tread lightly


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

+1 on that. I had a 1993 GMC Sonoma, that thing chewed up fuel pumps. I had other GM products that were bad on pumps. Never trust a GM pump..ever. It is zero fun replacing them.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Actually the diesel pump is in the trunk so it's easy but back on topic


----------



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

My DIC Chimes its first "Low Fuel" @ 65 miles. I acknowledge and move on. The next "LOW" indicator chimes
in around 55. When the DIC displays ~50 miles left, Is when the indicator reverts to "LOW" all the time. I've see this change @ 45 miles left. That was only once when I was close to my regular truck stop fill up point.

Ken


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

mr overkill said:


> Actually the diesel pump is in the trunk so it's easy but back on topic


No reason to not fill the tank till its that low... with 700+ miles range you never once past a fuel station in that last 100-200 miles when you had 1/8-1/4 tank left? 

GM only puts the low fuel warning and light on their to WARN users who clearly can't read the guage. Its always best to keep the fuel pump with a nice flow of fuel constantly(this is how its cooled), keeping it submerged is even better as it ensures around corners there is never an interruption in fuel flow. 

Are you sure the diesel fuel pump is in the trunk and not some part of the urea injection your seeing? 

You want to drive it that low feel free its your ride, but why risk the longevity of the fuel pump for no actual benefit?


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

OK so lots of people posting that running the tank below 1/4 tank is bad for fuel pump, but no one is saying why that is. Exactly why is doing this bad for the fuel pump?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

titanman2789 said:


> OK so lots of people posting that running the tank below 1/4 tank is bad for fuel pump, but no one is saying why that is. Exactly why is doing this bad for the fuel pump?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


The Fuel pump is cooled by the fuel. When your run the tank to empty, the pump is no longer submerged; therefore the pump is no longer being cooled as well as it could be. While yes, it's designed with people running the tank to empty in mind, making it a habit may lead to premature failure. It's true the pump might also be fine, but why invite problems? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

I don't no about the fuel pump talk it's all hear say wait for some real evidence then start a thread on the matter , back on topic , 

theres a video on youtube that compares the chevy cruze diesel vs the vow jetty diesel , and the test is to see who can go the longest distance befor running out of fuel , I haven't posted a link but it's easy enough to find , the cruze goes for about 87 odd miles after the light comes on its highway driving


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

Both cars are diesel


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

plasticplant said:


> I may be completely wrong here, but everyone keeps saying that the diesel can hold more fuel than what it's rated for (I'm not in disagreement). With that being said, I don't feel like that plays any role in how many miles you have left in the tank after the fuel light comes on. The reason I say this is because when I top off, my fuel gauge is buried at "F" for about 150 miles before it starts to move. To me, that's the extra fuel. Once you're on "E", pretty much everyone will have the same amount of fuel in the tank, even if you fueled up to max. cap. It really is just a matter of someone who is willing to run out of fuel (not me), logging how many miles they went before they sputtered and died and then coming back and reporting to us. Any takers


150 miles before it comes off the full mark? I fill up until the pump clicks and then I drive, I'm on the next notch down from full by 100km.


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

money_man said:


> 150 miles before it comes off the full mark? I fill up until the pump clicks and then I drive, I'm on the next notch down from full by 100km.


It depends how you drive I suppose or if it's highway or city my cruze is the same dosent come of the full mark for about 100 km of smooth highway driving


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

money_man said:


> 150 miles before it comes off the full mark? I fill up until the pump clicks and then I drive, I'm on the next notch down from full by 100km.


The time/mileage it takes to burn the first 1/4 tank is very dependent on what MPG your getting from everything I have seen. In the dead of winter coldest weather when i am getting 20-25mpg that first 1/4 tank is always gone by 75-100 miles. In the summer on my best tanks I'm in the 150-175 miles to the first 1/4 tank. 

My average is around 115-150 miles on the first 1/4 tank, at around 33-36mpg. Mines a 1LT gas, so their could be some programming differences in the diesel.


EDIT: Any over filling you do will also be on the first 1/4 tank


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

To the OP or anyone else trying to figure out your range based on the low fuel warning, easiest way is to fill up ASAP and see how much fuel it takes to fill the tank. That way you can see how much reserve GM has designed into the system. 

On my 2012 1LT the low fuel warning came on right as I pulled up to the pump and put in park one day, after filling it took 13.1 gallons. Knowing the tank is 15.6 gallons means when the low fuel warning goes off I have a 2.5 gallon reserve. My range on the DIC also indicated around 2.5 gallons left based on my current tank MPG. On the 1LT once you burn an additional 1/2 gallon the DIC range just says "LOW". 

DO NOT base the distance you can safely on the last range indicated, this number is solely based on your tank MPG average. If your driving cycle drastically changes and your MPG drops(like getting stuck in traffic), your likely to run out of gas.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm hoping my mpg starts climbing now that its staying warmer outside and I no longer have to use the remote start


----------



## 567Chief (Feb 25, 2013)

money_man said:


> 150 miles before it comes off the full mark? I fill up until the pump clicks and then I drive, I'm on the next notch down from full by 100km.


I fill her up to the brim and it takes 200 miles before the needle moves when I'm getting good highway mileage.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

That's amazing.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

money_man said:


> 150 miles before it comes off the full mark? I fill up until the pump clicks and then I drive, I'm on the next notch down from full by 100km.


This is for when I top off (about 16gal). Not just one click and then call it a day.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Hmm I get nervous to fill right up the neck because I've seen a lot of cars with emission problems/venting problems because of over filling.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

money_man said:


> Hmm I get nervous to fill right up the neck because I've seen a lot of cars with emission problems/venting problems because of over filling.


 no need to worry, there are no evap emission systems on your diesel cruze . no vent valves or purge or pressure sensors to get saturated on overfill.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Really? How does the fuel tank vent?


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Once I tried to top off my tank and it overflowed. Was on the first top off try and I didn't even get an extra 1/2 gallon out of it. Maybe .3 before overflow started. Those that are getting the supposed 18 gallons in, I think either your DIC is optimistic about the amount of fuel or distance to empty you have left or the pump you're at needs to be calibrated again. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

titanman2789 said:


> Once I tried to top off my tank and it overflowed. Was on the first top off try and I didn't even get an extra 1/2 gallon out of it. Maybe .3 before overflow started. Those that are getting the supposed 18 gallons in, I think either your DIC is optimistic about the amount of fuel or distance to empty you have left or the pump you're at needs to be calibrated again.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I consistently get 17+ gallons in my CTD. You have to find a pump that will allow the fuel to trickle out. Some pumps don't go slow enough to keep the foam down. If you puked fuel out after .3 gallons, there should have still been visible fuel in the neck, was this the case? If I allow the pump to kick off and hit it hard with fuel, it will spill all over the car, and there will be no fuel in the neck. I have to drizzle the fuel in, wait for the foam to die down, trickle in some more and wait. My refuels take 10-15 minutes. There is a lot of waiting and trickling. Is it worth it? 2+ gallons will get me 100+ miles, so for me it is. 


-Brad


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

I also believe I can track usage better by filling up to the neck. I am assured the same level of fuel for accurate mileage/gallon calculations. Also I run the car 80-90+ plus miles after the low fuel light comes on. 

On a related note, I have explained my position on running low fuel levels before, and it doesn't bother me to run the tank low on a regular basis. 


-Brad


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

So someone here said the fuel pump is in the trunk...seems the high pressure pump is run by the timing chain, so is the lift pump in the tank or is it actually in the trunk?


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Well it was night so I wouldn't be able to see in it if I looked. It had been a good amount of time since the pump clicked off though because I had gone inside to buy something. I suppose if it's worth it to you then go for it... But just like driving at slower speed for better mpg, taking 15 min to fill up with a slow trickle is not worth my time

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm going to do it! I want to see 400km by the half a tank mark. That's no hwy


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

money_man said:


> Really? How does the fuel tank vent?


a gas car with evap has a vent valve commanded by the computer to perform its vac test.
the diesel still is vented but not controlled or monitored. that's why I said no worrys with filling into neck.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Up the neck I shall go!!


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

money_man said:


> So someone here said the fuel pump is in the trunk...seems the high pressure pump is run by the timing chain, so is the lift pump in the tank or is it actually in the trunk?


money man your correct about the high pressure pump, except its a timing belt an low pressure 
feeder pump in tank.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

oilburner said:


> money man your correct about the high pressure pump, except its a timing belt an low pressure
> feeder pump in tank.


Yea sorry. I meant belt.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I believe the fuel neck theory. I know in all the heavy trucks, equipment, and fuel tanks I fill, if I'm willing to stand there all **** day, I can get another 10 + gallons in. 

One thing I have noticed is diesel varies on how foamy it is. Sometimes I think it's the fuel and others it's the nozzle.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

money_man said:


> I'm going to do it! I want to see 400km by the half a tank mark. That's no hwy


Actually hit 400km to the half tank mark all city today 

Assuming I used about 25L of fuel that's about 45mpg. Which is awesome, have to go to the g/f's aunts camp on Saturday so I won't be able to see what a full tank would have gotten me


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

money_man said:


> 150 miles before it comes off the full mark? I fill up until the pump clicks and then I drive, I'm on the next notch down from full by 100km.


I can usually make a trip to work and back, ~180 miles, before my gauge moves down to the full mark. I fill mine all the way up to the neck, it takes forever but it is worth it to me. 



-Brad


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I've driven a good 45 miles once it displays "LOW"


----------

